# Necron Illuminor Szeras Conversion Ideas



## CaptainTenacity (Jun 3, 2011)

So I really want to covert a model for Illuminor Szeras. For a start I think he'd look kick-ass and secondly I kinda want to try him out on the field. The upper body would be simple enough, but the legs are another story. Does anyone on here know of any sort of mechanical spidery walker that would have the sort of legs I could use? Doesn't necessarily have to be a GW miniature, just as long as the scale works! Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

http://whitemetalgames.blogspot.com/2011/11/necron-illuminor-szeras-tomb-blade-and.html

this might help you get ideas, maybe you can strong arm the guy to tell you were he got the legs


----------



## CaptainTenacity (Jun 3, 2011)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> http://whitemetalgames.blogspot.com/2011/11/necron-illuminor-szeras-tomb-blade-and.html
> 
> this might help you get ideas, maybe you can strong arm the guy to tell you were he got the legs


Yeah I already asked him! His response was that those legs aren't GW but that's all he was saying.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

oh.. well thats useful lol, well this next link might be rather useful.









http://privateerpress.com/warmachine/gallery/cryx/warjacks/leviathan

The Leviathan from Warmachine, its a warjack so a little bigger than the normal model but you'll have to look around for the exact size.

there's also the hallower


----------



## CaptainTenacity (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool I'll check those out! Does seem scale might be a bit of a problem for me!


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Warjacks are probably too large. Perhaps try converting Tomb Spyder legs.


----------

